# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Το τραγούδι.

## samourkas7

Καλησπέρα πριν μια εβδομάδα μου έδωσαν ένα καρδερινικαναρο σκουφατο. Και επειδή άκουγετε πολυ καναρι σε αυτόν θελω να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να του <<προσθέσω>> στον ήχο του καρδερινα η κατι αλλο. Γιατι δεν μου αρέσει το τραγούδι που βγάζει.

----------


## kostas karderines

Βασίλη από φωνές ότι ήταν να πάρει το πήρε!

----------


## samourkas7

Κατάλαβα μέχρι πια ηλικία μαθαίνει;

----------


## jimk1

Τους πρωτους μηνες για μην πω τον πρωτο μηνα,εχει παρει το βασικο ρεπερτοριο

----------


## samourkas7

Οκ κατάλαβα.

----------


## samourkas7

Όποτε μάλλον θα το στείλω πίσω κάνει συνέχεια καναρίνι gloster.

----------


## antonispahn

Τι ηλικια εχει?

----------


## nikolaslo

Βαλε μας ενα βιντεακι να το ακουσουμε

----------


## samourkas7

Δεν πρέπει να ειναι πάνω απο 1χρονου. Αύριο θα προσπαθήσω να το ανεβάσω.

----------


## antonispahn

Μπορει νΑ βελτιωθεί αν του παιζεις CD με φωνες καρδερινας στην πτερροροια

----------


## samourkas7

http://vid410.photobucket.com/albums...psmmbxkgte.mp4

----------


## samourkas7

http://vid410.photobucket.com/albums...psvmbuzkbi.mp4

----------


## kostas karderines

Κρατά το πουλάκι,μια χαρά είναι!Μην μπλέκεις σε τέτοιες ιστορίες.....

----------


## samourkas7

Μια χαρα ειναι απλα κανει πιο πολυ καναρίνι αν άκουσες.

----------


## kostas karderines

Το αγόρασες Βασίλη?Εάν το αγόρασες δεν το άκουσες πριν το πάρεις?

----------


## samourkas7

Ειναι παράξενη ιστορία. Εν μέρη την πάτησα.

----------


## kostas karderines

Φιλε Βασίλη ότι έγινε έγινε τώρα!παρε και μια καρδερινα να ακους και εισαι κομπλε!

----------


## tasos-mo

Βασίλη απλα ενημερωτικά,τα ωδικά πτηνα τα οποία ειναι στην κατηγορία φωνής(άτυπα δηλαδή και τα καρδερινοκαναρα) πρέπει να εκπαιδεύονται απο την 30ημερα της ζωης τους εως την δεύτερη πτεροροια. Και ξεκιναει απο την 30μερα για να γλυτώσουμε οσο δυνατόν τα περισσότερα λάθη,γιατι δυστυχως τα λάθη δεν διορθώνονται. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ο καλύτερος δάσκαλος ειναι ενα καλο cd.. για δυο λόγους.. 1) με το cd αποφεύγουμε να περάσουμε τα λάθη του δάσκαλου στα μικρά(γιατί ολα τα πουλια εχουν λάθη..αλλα μικρά και αλλα μεγάλα) και 2) με ενα πουλι θα φτιάξεις στην καλύτερη μια αντιγραφή του δασκαλου σου ενώ με το cd μπορεις να φτιαξεις καλύτερο ρεπερτόριο.

----------


## samourkas7

Για να μπορέσεις να περάσεις στο πουλί και άλλες φωνες  εκτός καρδερινας πχ Τουρλι, αιδονι κτλ υπάρχει κάποιο cd η ότι υπάρχει στο you tube. Το θέμα ειναι που μπορείς να βρεις ένα πουλί μικρό. Και να στο δώσουν για να το εκπαίδευσης.

----------


## samourkas7

Θελω επίσης να μάθω κάποια πράγματα  επειδή δεν τα γνωρίζω αλλά και επειδή θελω να τα μάθω γιατι πιανομε και κότσο. Τα καρδερινοκαναρα αν δασκαλευτουν κελαηδάνε όλα η για κάποιο λόγο που εγώ δεν γνωρίζω όχι. Το λέω αυτο γιατι σκέφτομαι να βρω ένα 1 μηνός ώστε να το δασκαλεψω εγώ. Παίζει δηλαδή εγώ να κανω κατι καλά αλλά αυτο να μην κελαηδησει; Τέτοια πράγματα θα ήθελα να μάθω αν μπορείτε, σας ευχαριστω εκ τον προτέρων.

----------


## samourkas7

Δεν εχει κάποιος απαντήσει στις απορίες που εχω. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κατι;

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Θελω επίσης να μάθω κάποια πράγματα  επειδή δεν τα γνωρίζω αλλά και επειδή θελω να τα μάθω γιατι πιανομε και κότσο. Τα καρδερινοκαναρα αν δασκαλευτουν κελαηδάνε όλα η για κάποιο λόγο που εγώ δεν γνωρίζω όχι. Το λέω αυτο γιατι σκέφτομαι να βρω ένα 1 μηνός ώστε να το δασκαλεψω εγώ. Παίζει δηλαδή εγώ να κανω κατι καλά αλλά αυτο να μην κελαηδησει; Τέτοια πράγματα θα ήθελα να μάθω αν μπορείτε, σας ευχαριστω εκ τον προτέρων.


κελαηδάνε μόνο τα αρσενικά.

----------


## samourkas7

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ξεχωρίσεις ένα αρσενικό

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ξεχωρίσεις ένα αρσενικό


υποθέτω ότι εννοείς όταν είναι μικρο........
ναι υπάρχει.  όταν είναι έτοιμα να βγουν από την φωλιά, τα αρσενικά έχουν κάτω από το ράμφος κίτρινα σημάδια.......όπως στην φωτό.
δεν είναι πάντα τόσο μεγάλα, αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχουν.

----------


## samourkas7

Ναι θα πάρω ένα μικρό μόλις αρχίσει να τρώει μόνο του όποτε θελω να γνωρίζω πως θα πάρω σίγουρα αρσενικό. Μπορώ να του προσθέσω και Αηδονι;

----------


## dimitris_patra

κάτι σαν αυτό θέλεις?????

----------


## antonispahn

πολύ ωραιο,δικο σου είναι Δημητρη

----------


## samourkas7

ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!!!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> πολύ ωραιο,δικο σου είναι Δημητρη


όχι φίλε, δεν είναι δικό μου.

----------


## samourkas7

Ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρω κανένα αρχείο η cd η κατι παρόμοιο για εκπαίδευση καρδερινικαναρου;

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρω κανένα αρχείο η cd η κατι παρόμοιο για εκπαίδευση καρδερινικαναρου;


Βασίλη καταρχήν θέλω να κάνω ένα σχόλιο σχετικά με το βίντεο που έβαλα και σου άρεσε.......η άποψή μου είναι ότι ο μούλος δεν έχει την κατάλληλη χροιά για να αποδώσει σωστά το αηδόνι και πέρα από αυτό το πουλί που άκουσες έχει πάρα πολλά λάθη. Στο δασκάλεμα των μούλων χρησιμοποιούν συνήθως κάποιους συγκεκριμένους φθόγγους - φωνές  αηδονιού και όχι όλο το ρεπερτόριο του αηδονιού..........η γνώμη μου είναι ότι το καναρίνι έχει καλύτερη χροιά για να δασκαλευτεί με φωνές αηδονιού, δηλ θα τις αποδώσει πολύ καλύτερα. Ακουσε αυτό.......

----------


## samourkas7

Εμενα μου αρέσει πολυ το θέμα ειναι πως κανείς ένα πουλί να λαλαει ετςι.

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Εμενα μου αρέσει πολυ το θέμα ειναι πως κανείς ένα πουλί να λαλαει ετςι.


ποιο σου αρέσει???? δεν κατάλαβα.......ο μούλος ή το καναρίνι????

----------


## samourkas7

και τα δυο super ειναι.

----------


## dimitris_patra

> και τα δυο super ειναι.


οκ......στο yt υπάρχουν φωνές αηδονιού.......μην ξεχάσεις να μας παρουσιάσεις το αποτέλεσμα!!!!!

----------


## samourkas7

Οταν το πάρω στα χέρια μου και το εκπαίδευσω πολυ ευχαρίστως.

----------


## mpraxami21

το καναρινι ειναι καλυτερο σιγουρα

----------

